# Two Questions



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

OK, Floyd is getting along just great here. He is living in our master bathroom until 1) it warms up and 2) DH can buld him a nice aviary, but it's a spacious bathroom (probably 10 ft. by 10 ft. with vaulted ceilings) and Floyd is very happy. I figure he can move outside around April, once daytime temps warm up. He'll still be indoors at night for some time.

But as a newbie pigeon owner, I have two questions I am hoping someone can answer.

1) we have tinted windows in that bathroom, and I'm concerned about Floyd getting enough Vitamin D. This is a huge issue for other birds, like my pet starling, but not sure if it's the same for pigeons. Eventually he will be outside, but until then, will he be OK with very little UV coming in through the windows?

2) How long do they keep squeaking? Floyd squeaks whenever he comes in contact with our hands; he does this little thing like he's still looking to be hand fed, even though his appetite for seeds is good and he's completely weaned at this point and, I would guess, over 2 months old now. Will this stop eventually, or will he always associate our hands with being his "mommy?"

Anyway, just wondering about these things. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Zelda and Floyd


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ZeldaCA said:


> 1) we have tinted windows in that bathroom, and I'm concerned about Floyd getting enough Vitamin D. This is a huge issue for other birds, like my pet starling, but not sure if it's the same for pigeons. Eventually he will be outside, but until then, will he be OK with very little UV coming in through the windows?


Floyd does need exposure to real sunshine just like other birds. If you can put him outside for even 15-30 minutes a day or for a few days a week, that will do .. meaning outside in a predator proof cage.



> 2) How long do they keep squeaking? Floyd squeaks whenever he comes in contact with our hands; he does this little thing like he's still looking to be hand fed, even though his appetite for seeds is good and he's completely weaned at this point and, I would guess, over 2 months old now. Will this stop eventually, or will he always associate our hands with being his "mommy?"


Floyd will give you the pitiful baby act for quite awhile even though he is quite self sufficient. One day, he will give up the baby act for wing whacking you and other more grown up pigeon behavior  

Sounds like all is quite well with young Floyd! Are you on Starling-Talk? My brain fails me if you are ..

Terry


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Terry, I was on Starling Talk, but then a few years back they changed message board systems and logging in became very difficult for some reason (Jackie sent me new passwords and they still didn't work easily). I AM on Starling Chat, where some of the old Starling Talk regulars now hang out. 

My starling's name is Wizard, don't know if that rings a bell. I've had him for around six years. 

Thanks for the tips on Floyd, I CAN put him outside for a couple of hours in the afternoons if it will help him. Wizard became dreadfully ill when we first moved to this house because the tint on the windows absorbed almost all the UV rays (we have western exposure, so the tint does help in summer). We un-tinted Wizard's windows, but the bathroom gets the most summer sun, so we need to leave them as is.

And yes, I guess Floyd is a great big baby wanting mommy to feed him. Funny, though, he also squeaks when he's eating his seeds, it's the cutest thing to watch him talking to his food while he chows down! He's brought a lot of joy into our lives.

I am hoping he and Wizard can share this new, big aviary, once it's built and both enjoy their days outside.

Thanks for the answers. I'm sure I'll have more questions as time goes by.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

1) we have tinted windows in that bathroom, and I'm concerned about Floyd getting enough Vitamin D. This is a huge issue for other birds, like my pet starling, but not sure if it's the same for pigeons. Eventually he will be outside, but until then, will he be OK with very little UV coming in through the windows?
*You can also give him a drop of cod liver oil on his seed. This will supply him with D3 and more. It is more readily absorbed then a man made type. I would still recommend sunlight too, as it is beneficial for immune system,they manufacture vitamin C from the sun.*

2) How long do they keep squeaking? Floyd squeaks whenever he comes in contact with our hands; he does this little thing like he's still looking to be hand fed, even though his appetite for seeds is good and he's completely weaned at this point and, I would guess, over 2 months old now. Will this stop eventually, or will he always associate our hands with being his "mommy?"
*He will shortly start sounding more like a duck or a croak sound and then will get his grown up voice. As long as you hand feed he will ask. He will stop the handfeeding eventually and look towards you as an equal.*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are so funny when they are just-weaned. My bigger baby Azzy has been eating her own seed for a few weeks but still runs over when she sees me, though I have offered her Kaytee and she spits it out all over the floor.  The littler babies do the same thing though they are eating on their own, too. It's interesting that they do the same thing to my older pigeons, who are NOT their parents, though they were only fed by their parents for a few days, they do remember that "big pigeons" feed them if they beg enough.  Just wait until he gets to his teenager stage, you'll be wishing for those peeping baby days again!


----------

